# Any Niagara falls resorts in II



## jazzeaw (Mar 31, 2006)

Are there any Niagara falls resorts that trade in II?  I looked in II and it gave me an "error" does that mean there are none that exist or none that trade through II?

How about any near Niagara falls - ie within 2 hrs drive


----------

